# Peavey 1600 replacement



## Simon Ravn (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi. I need a MIDI controller with 8+ faders to control MIDI CC.

Currently I am using the faders on my 1-year old Roland A-800 Pro, but obviously the quality is sh*te because most faders are now sending out CC 126-127 all the time when the faders are placed close to the top.

I dug up my old Peavey PC1600x but the battery is dead which has ruined the internal memory and makes it impossible to use it. Finding a 2nd hand one is near impossible.

So... what are the alternatives? I like the long throw of the Peavey compared to most other MIDI controllers. The only thing I read about being solid and well done is Presonus Faderport - but this is motorised which I not only don't need; it would be annoying having a motorised heavy feel, and having the faders jump all over the place as I scroll through tracks and as the track plays out.

Is there some alternative I missed?

Sincerely,

Simon


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Simon, please contact Corey below. These are going into limited production this month and have been group funded right here on vi.

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Simon, please contact Corey below. These are going into limited production this month and have been group funded right here on vi.
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/



Ah yes - thanks. I saw that. A bit reluctant to go into these crowdfunding projects. You never know what you get in the end, how well it works etc. And as I understand you (obviously) need to throw the cash up front.

Thanks - will give it a thought


----------



## bc3po (Feb 4, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Ah yes - thanks. I saw that. A bit reluctant to go into these crowdfunding projects. You never know what you get in the end, how well it works etc. And as I understand you (obviously) need to throw the cash up front.
> 
> Thanks - will give it a thought


If you not up for crowdfunding, you can grab a JL cooper fadermaster, it's slowly what everyone started using at rcp once their peavey units started dying.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 4, 2017)

bc3po said:


> If you not up for crowdfunding, you can grab a JL cooper fadermaster, it's slowly what everyone started using at rcp once their peavey units started dying.



Thanks - I have been looking at the JLCooper solution too actually. It's very pricey for what it does though. And seems to be out of production as well and a little hard to find in Europe - even Thomann don't have it! Will keep thinking and looking though, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bc3po (Feb 4, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Thanks - I have been looking at the JLCooper solution too actually. It's very pricey for what it does though. And seems to be out of production as well and a little hard to find in Europe - even Thomann don't have it! Will keep thinking and looking though, thanks for the suggestion.


I know, it's a shame that they went out of production. I suggest these though, the quality is great, it will last a long time, just as your peavy did.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 4, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Ah yes - thanks. I saw that. A bit reluctant to go into these crowdfunding projects. You never know what you get in the end, how well it works etc. And as I understand you (obviously) need to throw the cash up front.
> 
> Thanks - will give it a thought




Aw c'mon, Simon, support a guy with initiative. After all, a MIDI fader controller is a pretty straight ahead thing and if his doesn't work well, he will have to answer to a number of us who have ordered it.


----------



## samphony (Feb 4, 2017)

Now that I jumped into the FADERCTRL I might have a mint PC1600x to spare.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 4, 2017)

samphony said:


> Now that I jumped into the FADERCTRL I might have a mint PC1600x to spare.



Really? Then why did you want the FADERCTRL?


----------



## samphony (Feb 4, 2017)

A) Supporting a great project
B) 100mm Fader


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Perfect footprint & look for me

Penny & Giles faders (easily replaced)

Affordable price point

Community effort & a unit being donated to the next vi-c givaway



samphony said:


> A) Supporting a great project
> B) 100mm Fader


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2017)

The Nectar P1 does the job, doesn't have the 100mm faders though, they are 45 mm I think...


----------

